# ADULT floppy ears?



## Ame (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone! I haven't been here in a long time- but it's nice to get back and read all the interesting posts....
Bishop turns 2yrs old on July 10th- and his magnificent bat ears have been flopped over for the last month or so. 
I thought maybe he wasn't feeling well and needed to be wormed- which i did, and that wasn't the cause. I have heard that when chi's aren't feeling well, their ears can be an indicator- is this true? He plays and eats normal- none of his behaviour indicates that he's ill...I'm thinking i might take him to the vet!
Has this happened to anyone else's furkid?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes I would take him to the vet that seems very odd  The 1 and only time Pocos ears have ever flopped was when he was really sick.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That is a bit strange. My baby is about 9 months old now, and her ears only flop over when she's been sleeping under the blankets, but they go up right away. I would definitely go to the vet and see what's up. GOod luck!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

all i know is that if you feel their ears and if it's hot, it mean that they are sick. but i don't know about the floppy ears. see the vet to be sure. bettr safe than sorry  good luck


----------



## Ame (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the advice! Bishop goes in to see the vet tomorrow morning...


----------

